# Breaks my heart..........



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

.......... to use such bad tools


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Jesus wept, is that a floor brush? :detailer:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Standard issue. Same in Northumbria police


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Poor Octy :doublesho if it does the job though :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

It's only a cop car :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

A bloody shame


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Same in the PSNI, though I am getting a few decent products brought in nowadays...and most of the time use my own stuff


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You're not actually cleaning the paint cos it's covered in decals. All is fine


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have previously done Wonder wheels, rain x and even a little C2v2.

However, no one cares.

Even at work I can't stand driving a dirty car.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> You're not actually cleaning the paint cos it's covered in decals. All is fine


Haha.

There is little bit of silver that does show through is swirled to feck.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

iPlod999 said:


> Haha.
> 
> There is little bit of silver that does show through is swirled to feck.


Get some tcut on it


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

A brush is completely unacceptable in my eyes. Don't expect them 2bm but Imagine what it'll look like when the stickers come off, the gaps and sills will be scratched to hell. They give em cars like BMW x5's surely they could afford a sponge that costs pence


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you get to use the same car again and again? 

If so then i would be using rain repellent & at least a wax. Hell even a £1 wash mitt from asda!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

No. We have 2 area cars, Skoda VRS'S. 3 teams per day use them. 

There are only a couple of us that do wash them.

Time for bed for me. Zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> They give em cars like BMW x5's surely they could afford a sponge that costs pence


What difference does the car make? It's a tool used for the job, nothing more.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I can see why your unhappy :thumb:

You should have rested the brush head on the ground :lol:

I don't think the cop cars around here are ever washed. There is a tatty Focus 09 i think with rusting back arches. At least your keeping your clean


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Never a good sight We use a mop to wash our delivery vans :what:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The best/worst I seen was at my work a few years back. The labourers were given the task of cleaning the nearly new, barely used pool car. 

One of them used industrial strength floor cleaner, used for cleaning oil stained floors, and a hand brush. 

You've never seen paint like this before. Scratched everywhere and totally matt finish.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr we need pics of this, bet it looked a sight


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I never knew that you had to wash your own police car.
Has it always been this way, or is it due to cut backs?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> What difference does the car make? It's a tool used for the job, nothing more.


Yes I agree it doesn't matter if it's a Ferrari or a fiesta, for the sake of a sponge which is pence wouldn't do nearly the same damage. Police cars near to us end up going through the car auction and I can't speak for the general public but I wouldn't want to buy a car with a finish that has been ruined unless it was very very cheap. Suppose this also depends on who gets the money from the sale. If it's the police they won't be doing much to maximise the resale values, on the other hand if there leased they prob don't care.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I can just see it now, the Met Police getting pulled over by the Swirl Police and charged with damage to public property and ABH to a vehicle. 
I hope they throw the book at you, and the brush and bucket. Lol.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Christian6984 said:


> Yes I agree it doesn't matter if it's a Ferrari or a fiesta, for the sake of a sponge which is pence wouldn't do nearly the same damage. Police cars near to us end up going through the car auction and I can't speak for the general public but I wouldn't want to buy a car with a finish that has been ruined unless it was very very cheap. Suppose this also depends on who gets the money from the sale. If it's the police they won't be doing much to maximise the resale values, on the other hand if there leased they prob don't care.


I'm struggling to think why the vast majority of cops would give a monkeys about inflicting swirls on a car especially when the next guy out on patrol in it will likely inflict swirls on it when they wash it with the brush or potential sponge that fell on the ground. I'd much rather the cops wages and resources were focused on dealing with crime rather than worrying about tarnishing the paint finish of their patrol cars.

Anyone buying a former cop car who is disappointed in the paint finish has pretty unrealistic expectations about how these vehicles are treated. I've seen the way the aberdeen coppers drive about and I'd bet every suspension component is shagged by the time it gets sent out to cop car retirement.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Doesn't really bother me what you're cleaning it with as it's not my car but at least it's being cleaned. Better than not washing it at all.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to wash my Dad's work vans (Vauxhall Vivaro and Movano) with a brush, but it was a proper designated wash brush, with bristles so soft they felt like fur, it did a decent job and all the time i used it it never appeared to do any more damage than was already on the vans from day to day usage.

I would never use any bush of any description on a car though.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Christian6984 said:


> Yes I agree it doesn't matter if it's a Ferrari or a fiesta, for the sake of a sponge which is pence wouldn't do nearly the same damage. Police cars near to us end up going through the car auction and I can't speak for the general public but I wouldn't want to buy a car with a finish that has been ruined unless it was very very cheap. Suppose this also depends on who gets the money from the sale. If it's the police they won't be doing much to maximise the resale values, on the other hand if there leased they prob don't care.


I'm struggling to understand why you care?

The car has to be clean, because, in a way, it says to the general public, that they care about their job. Enough to look presentable whilst driving about town, or visiting houses etc.

That same car however, may be used as a battering ram (more often in the states), or used in a roadblock to stop a car escaping.

How are swirls in the paint going to affect resale value? And why should they care about the tight **** buying cars at an auction, to spend time where they could be doing something useful, instead they're adding 20 minutes to washing the fleet, by taking more care.

To me, though, your comments make you sound like your always against the police. No matter what the argument/comment is.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> Yes I agree it doesn't matter if it's a Ferrari or a fiesta, for the sake of a sponge which is pence wouldn't do nearly the same damage. Police cars near to us end up going through the car auction and I can't speak for the general public but I wouldn't want to buy a car with a finish that has been ruined unless it was very very cheap. Suppose this also depends on who gets the money from the sale. If it's the police they won't be doing much to maximise the resale values, on the other hand if there leased they prob don't care.


I can just imagine.......

"Sorry that I can't attend the emergency call today. I'm waiting on this coat of wax to cure and I've another 2 layers to go after that".

Most of the police cars when they are sold off have done very high miles. Swirls or no swirls won't make much, if any, difference to the value.

You would probably find having an officer washing the car for just 10mins extra every week would cost more than any potential loss of value too.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't see what all the fuss is about :doublesho


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I wash the works van with the brush from the jet wash it makes a nice change to clean something and not care about swirls lol


----------



## rixis (Jan 21, 2013)

I think some of You are over-reacting.
Nobody says that cops should do detailing over their direct tasks, someone just shared with everyone his pain of bad car washing..that's all I see

To author:
''Know that feelin' bro''..I work in transportation company, when I help someone to wash their bus(VW Crafter etc.)it hurts me to, watching to use the same method


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

suspal said:


> I can't see what all the fuss is about :doublesho


Oh really. What the OP has failed to disclose is, the bubbles in that bucket......

Fairy Liquid..............:lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Drewie said:


> I'm struggling to understand why you care?
> 
> The car has to be clean, because, in a way, it says to the general public, that they care about their job. Enough to look presentable whilst driving about town, or visiting houses etc.
> 
> ...





Kerr said:


> I can just imagine.......
> 
> "Sorry that I can't attend the emergency call today. I'm waiting on this coat of wax to cure and I've another 2 layers to go after that".


I can clearly not add anything more to this thread without getting more abuse or sarcastic comments, so good luck with your discussion :wave:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

When washing a police car you need to go softly softly and remember with that bucket and brush there is no hiding place. I know a cop that has secretly used Zaino, he calls it his Z car. A bit of glass sealant wouldn't go a miss when there's a touch of frost. Guess you could have gone to a pro detailer if it hadn't have been for the bill.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> I can clearly not add anything more to this thread without getting more abuse or sarcastic comments, so good luck with your discussion :wave:


Sensitive little soul.

If your make a criticism on a forum, at least be man enough to take a little banter or a counter argument.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

I suppose the brush method cleans the car in a short time, after all the car is a tool and for it to be stood for a decent time while being washed properly is to have the car not available to be used for protecting and serving *us* the general *public*.

We use a jet wash on our vans at work.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Sensitive little soul.
> 
> If your make a criticism on a forum, at least be man enough to take a little banter or a counter argument.


sorry i believe the grown up thing to do is to walk away, seen comments on this forum get far too out of hand in the past and its not worth the bother IMHO.


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

I love detailing. Obsessed with it.

But I do not remotely care how the old bill wash there cars.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Sensitive little soul.
> 
> If your make a criticism on a forum, at least be man enough to take a little banter or a counter argument.












:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> :lol:


Read the thread.

You failed badly at that the last time you picked an argument too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If the thread carries on like this i will simply close it, first and last warning.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Obviously I started this thread as a light hearted matter.

I don't think any of the comments have been criticism. Imagine if I posted the same on Pistonheads.

The keyboard warriors would have had a field day! Wasting police time, I pay your wages, go and arrest real criminals...........

I would love the swirl police to cuff me up.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

iPlod999 said:


> I would love the swirl police to cuff me up.


They'll be prodding you with that brush.....


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I think the main reason for using a brush instead of a sponge/mitt is because it's bloody freezing!

No access to hot water at the weekend, I think I washed the car in 10 seconds!


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

hopefully the paint defects and lack of wax will make it slower


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Read the thread.
> 
> You failed badly at that the last time you picked an argument too.


----------

